# Andy's New House Lawn Journal



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi, this is a great idea to keep a lawn journal.

I purchased a new house last fall in Steamboat Springs, CO (elev. 6,700) The yard was in pretty bad shape and chock full of weeds this Spring.

Not sure of my plan going forward but the only things I've done so far kill weeds and one Milorganite throw down. I'm learning more every day from this forum and Youtube.

I'll post some pics so hopefully when the lawn improves I can look back at how bad it was.






back yard


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats on the new home and looking forward to lawn pics. Keep it simple and document everything with pics, dates, type fertilizer, amount, get a soil test and most of all have fun!


----------



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Congrats on the new home and looking forward to lawn pics. Keep it simple and document everything with pics, dates, type fertilizer, amount, get a soil test and most of all have fun!


Thank you! It's going to be fun for sure!


----------



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)

Soil sample mailed for testing


----------



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)

mapped out sprinkler heads



did "tuna can test" - 1/2 in per 30 min.


----------



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)

7/11/19
Replaced all existing sprinkler heads. Probably all were original when house was built 20 years ago. Look like they were Hunter PGM. Per Hunter's website: Production of the G-Type rotor was discontinued 14 years ago.



I installed all new Hunter PRO-SPRAY PRS40 (14 heads total) with MP 3000 Rotators.



It took most of the day digging and replacing the heads and then adjusting each MP rotator. I have the rotators dialed in now and love seeing the finger spray pattern.

Also, I filled some low points by the driveway and sidewalk with 50/50 sand/soil mix.



It's nice to work on the irrigation system and filling holes while I'm waiting a couple more weeks to start overseeding. Still trying to decide which seed to use.


----------



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)

Got the soil test back from CO State lab
Nitrogen is way low, but not surprising. 
Ordered Urea through Amazon. Farm and Feed store did not have it. The closest place that has it is an hour drive. Would rather pay $20 in shipping than make a 2 hour round trip.


----------



## andy_barnhart (Jul 9, 2019)




----------

